
US State Representative Accepts Campaign Contributions in Bitcoin - karlzt
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=99968.0?
======
tomku
There's an update posted by the campaign here:
<https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=102022.0>

tl;dr: They're returned the anonymous donations, and are now only accepting
donations of up to $100 USD with your name and address, or up to $1,000 USD
with your name, address and employment information.

Edited to reflect that the actions mentioned took place last month, and
everything is settled now.

------
ceejayoz
Until the FEC comes down on him, at least.

~~~
cstavish
Minor nitpick: the FEC deals with federal elections, not state legislature
races like the one in question [1].

You do raise an interesting point, though. I'm not terribly familiar with the
mechanics of Bitcoin transfers, but this seems to throw a sizable wrench into
campaign finance regulation.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Election_Commission>

~~~
davidw
Regulations or not, a clever opponent could get a lot of mileage out of this
guy accepting "untraceable donations".

~~~
count
From 'hackers' and the 'computer underground' at that!

